# HP-2 curvehugger guide pin



## TarheelGearHead (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey folks . I just got into slots and picked up some old curvehuggers on ebay. I broke a guide pin and have looked all around for a replacement. Basically I'm wondering will an HP-7 guide pin work or does it have to be an HP-2? Thanks to all, Greg


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dunno if a HP7 will fit, but I'm sure other brands might ! But, wait 'til you NEED Pick-Up Shoes.... nobody makes them or has made for for 30 years ! Although SlotCarCentral has a couple left, and the rest of us either horde NOS or convert to braids.
BTW- I just found some HP2 pins on JAG's site, Click Here


----------



## TarheelGearHead (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Ralph. The best I could find on ebay was very expensive. And yeah shoes are a pain to find but I've already converted to braids. Once again thanks,Greg


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have some custom brass guide pins listed on eBay.. Ill cut you a deal on a few if you wanna try them..


----------



## TarheelGearHead (Jul 12, 2013)

You make those?? You do beautiful work. I did a little machining when I was younger. All I need is 2 pins. What can ya do for me? Thanks,Greg


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

PM me yr addy.. Ill send them in the morning


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

You can use a double sided AFX or Xtraction guide pin, just use the pin side, not the blade.


----------

